

US space shuttle programme faces its final countdown - yread
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/oct/31/us-space-shuttle-discovery-mission

======
gvb
Engineers at Rocketdyne, the manufacturer, estimate the total probability [of
catastrophic failure] as 1/10,000. Engineers at Marshal estimate it as 1/300,
while NASA management, to whom these engineers report, claims it is 1/100,000.
An independent engineer consulting for NASA thought 1 or 2 per 100 a
reasonable estimate.

— Personal observations on the reliability of the Shuttle by R.P. Feynman
[http://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/51-l/docs/roger...](http://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/51-l/docs/rogers-
commission/Appendix-F.txt)

As of STS-132 2010-05-26 <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STS-132>

Total launches 131

Failures 2

Successes 129

Failure rate: 1.5%

